# My first table saw needs refurbishing.



## AnnaEA (Jul 31, 2010)

My FIL is giving me a tablesaw. It's the first one I've ever had, and it looks pretty old and beat up. It's a Rockwell 10" Homecraft, and I've hunted around and gotten myself the manual and parts list. (All hail OWWM!)

The saw arrives in my basement Monday, where I will start the process of trying to figure out how the dickens the thing works, what kind of repairs and stuff it needs, and how to do all this.

So, while I welcome any general thoughts and advice on this, I do have one serious question right up front.

What are the saw killers? What kinds of problems could a table saw have that would make it not worth repairing?


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

if the top is warped that's an issue you cant really fix but most others are fixable.


----------



## TheWoodNerd (Aug 30, 2009)

Given the cost of parts, I would think that just about any non-trivial repair will make it more viable to buy another quality used saw instead of repairing this one.


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know your specific saw, but have seen a lot of Rockwell homecrafts on craigslist over the last year. This may not pertain to you as you mentioned that OWWM was one of your consulted sources, but some of the Rockwells are direct drive. If the motor is shot or in bad shape, there really isn't much you can do or should do. However, if the motor is a belt driven type, the blade can be squared, the fence can be aligned, and the top is dead flat, you can to a lot with an old saw. I love to save old tools and in the past two years have refurbished a 1956 delta RAS and a 1946 Duropower shaper. Good luck and take your time.

Consider posting model numbers and pics. They will go a long way to getting people to be able to help you.

Justin in Loveland, OH


----------



## AnnaEA (Jul 31, 2010)

As soon as it's into my space I'll be able to get to the motor and such to get the model number and some decent photos. I think it's the model 34-660, just from what I could see looking at it through the stuff piled around it, but I won't know for sure until I can get a closer look. Should be belt driven, if I pegged the model correctly

The omens are favorable though - I was able to prop a level on the edge of the table, and it didn't look too out of kilter. It's on a dirt floor right now though, so we'll see. And the top isn't aluminum-it's got some pretty nice looking rust on it, though not so bad it's pitting or anything. Just a sheen, probably from being in the damp in that shed.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

is this the saw http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=10039


----------



## AnnaEA (Jul 31, 2010)

Almost exactly, Joe. The name plate on mine says "Homecraft Model 10 Saw". Otherwise they're identical in visible details.


----------



## AnnaEA (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, I have to take that back - mine does say 10" Homecraft Saw. I got a good look at it today when we went to pick it up. It is a 34-660, per the model/serial plate. It needs re-wiring though, and some repairs under the table where bolts are messed up. My FIL is keeping it to rewire, and I should be able to get it when he is done with the electrical.


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anna,
Did you ever get your table saw up and running? I am looking at the same saw for $50 on CL and was wondering how you like your table saw. Also, was fixing it up worth it or would you buy something newer if you had to do it over?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Howard,

Look's like Anna has probably dropped out of active status. Her last post here was 1014 days ago…

Herb


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Her last post here was 1014 days ago…
That's not so long She's probably just having a cup of coffee or on the loo.These things take time.Alistair


----------



## Nashvillian (May 13, 2021)

*Anna, do you still have the Rockwell 34-660?*

I have one I'm trying to somewhat restore, but I didn't take good enough pictures when I disassembled it and now I'm not sure I know where everything fits. Newbie mistake.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> What are the saw killers? What kinds of problems could a table saw have that would make it not worth repairing?
> 
> AnnaEA


Well, being a Homecraft is kinda a deal breaker. The saw was a low budget , low spec weekend warrior impulse purchaser type tool to begin with.

If you're just looking for a project with sentimental value , this summer as good as anything. If you want a decent/good table saw to use - look elsewhere.


----------

